# Info on a Gibson ES 335



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey I just purchased a Gibson ES-335 Canadian Limited Run today. Was wondering how much these were new. Theres a little blurb on wiki about them but not much. It says its a reissue of the 63, only 50 were made. On the back of the Headstock is a maple leaf and on the front of the guitar where the stop tailpiece would go (its a Bigsby largetongue) is a little black black that says Custom Made and theres a maple leaf on each side of that.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you going to post some pics? You can't talk about a 335 without pics.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Are you going to post some pics? You can't talk about a 335 without pics.


\

i thought that was a rule? are we not enforcing that? i guess we could forgive him being new and all. 
but we sure would like to see it!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Canadian edition? Not sure if I've heard of that. Did somebody mention pics, lol?


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

2012-11-13120907.jpg.html

2012-11-13120121.jpg.html

2012-11-13120116.jpg.html

I haven't posted pics before so hopefully that works. Thats all I have for pics, but when I go pick it up I'll take some better more detailed ones. Should have it in 2 weeks


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

How do I do it the pics end up directly on the forum instead of a link to somewhere else?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hover over the image, click on the IMG tag and it automatically copies it.

Simply right click and paste into here.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

In photobucket, over on the right middle, see where it says 'direct link' ? copy that. In the reply box here, hit the little icon above where you type, when you hover mouse over it it says 'Insert Image', to the left of the film strip. Click that, select 'From URL', unclick the little box, paste in the photobucket link in the spot provided.

Got that at the Rock Shop I'm guessing, saw it there about a week ago and was curious myself. Price tag seemed pretty reasonable.


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

I did, I've been searching for one for the last couple months in this price range. I was getting ready to give up and shell out the cash for a new one but then I walked in and saw this guy. Great guitar and the neck is just I want it. I fine thats a very inconsistant with Gibson. I played the two that were at south L&M and the neck on the brand new one was very square and wide and the rental one more like a C shape. Like the Vibe of the Rock Shop by the way.


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

No one has seen one of these before?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Some might say I am imagining this but I seem to recall these guitars mentioned in an old thread here saying that they were a limited run using tone woods from Quebec for a Canadian music company a few years ago. I haven't done a thread search and I don't know the actual subject for the thread but I'm pretty sure these guitars have come up here before. Sorry, that's all I can offer at the moment.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Some might say I am imagining this but I seem to recall these guitars mentioned in an old thread here saying that they were a limited run using tone woods from Quebec for a Canadian music company a few years ago. I haven't done a thread search and I don't know the actual subject for the thread but I'm pretty sure these guitars have come up here before. Sorry, that's all I can offer at the moment.


bluzfish is correct...good memory sir!!

I remember these guitars being discussed/mentioned in an old thread (possibly a few old threads)I'm not sure how far back the GC thread archives go.
Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought that I'd heard of these in here before, not sure the thread though.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 26, 2017)

sulphur said:


> I thought that I'd heard of these in here before, not sure the thread though.


I've got the same guitar. It was a run of 50 made for Long and Mcquade. The Canadian Gibson dealer. Bought mine 7 years ago for $2,800. It was marked down a few times and a great purchase. Never looked back. Your case candy (certificate) should fill you in on the details.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally an answer!


----------



## Willowsbrook (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,
I'd like to add that I managed to pick up number 1 of that limited run, lovely guitar....the very year they came out...it was a self treat for my 50th


----------

